# Alde Compact 3010 heating system failure



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all

The system has stopped working, on gas and electric. We have contacted Camperserv who are coming out to try and fix it, but I wondered whether anyone else has had a similar problem, or any ideas on what has gone wrong.

The system is fitted to our Burstner 747, which is on a 59 plate. I guess this means it is out of warranty, as it is now 2 years and 2 months old.

Thanks in advance.

Karen


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*Alde failure*

Ours went a couple of years ago on our 821

Needed new circuit board - not cheap. Also out of warranty.

Hope yours can be resolved easily.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you checked the fuse and/or trip. It might just need resetting.


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

Brief update. The circuit board went, just like yours Barneyinn. Only two months out of warranty, darn it! I have emailed Alde to request a refund, time will tell if they will help out.

Still at least we have hot water and heating again. Full marks to Tom at Camperserv, who fixed the problem for us.

Essential really as we are on a site without facilities. 

Karen


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

I have had the same problem with my Alde 3010 system. New circuit board needed after just 2.5 years on my 2008 Concorde Charisma. The replacement PCB was very expensive - something in excess of GBP300.00. I think. (I'm overseas at present and don't have the invoices with me, but the cost caused me to wince!).

Anyway, this is looking to be quite a common problem. I don't think that modern PCBs should crash after such a short life-span, which leads me to think that there is some inherent fault in these Alde boards.

If we can establish that there are more failures than is reasonable, we might have a case, as a group, to pressure Alde for refunds!!


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

If it were my MH then I think I'd be starting a dialogue with the dealer I bought it from (as that's the only person with whom I have a contract) along the lines of the heating system may be out of warranty but the product can reasonably be expected to last more than 2 years without a major breakdown. Probably worth researching this point of consumer law a bit first - try www.consumerdirect.gov.uk to start with.
Good luck!
Bill


----------

